# First Pics of my new Chacoan Giant



## rae655 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wanted to share some pics of Thrain (will change name sometime), my Chacoan Giant tegu I got from Johnny LaRocca. He was born on 8-16-12, so he is a little over 5 months old. He is 28" so far and has become increasingly more tame and tolerant of me every passing day. He's in a 4x3x3 cage right now (will switch him over to a bigger cage soon), but usually spends most of the day roaming my bedroom. I have a basking spot for him in my room for him to relax. Check him out!!


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 30, 2013)

congrats good luck with your life friend


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

How are you providing UVB?


----------



## rae655 (Jan 30, 2013)

james.w said:


> How are you providing UVB?



I use a PowerSun 100w bulb


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

He looks good best of luck

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

